# Who is painting their pellet stove this summer to make it look good for the fall?



## Don2222 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello

I found a great working stove that really needs a paint job. A Quadrafire Santa Fe

So this is what I do.
Vacuum all the dirt and dust inside and out completely.
Take all the panels apart and repaint them separately.

1. Use the wire brush for the drill to take off hard bubbling rust spots.
2. Use Emory cloth to sand it down smooth.
3. Use a rag wet with Acetone to clean the rust and oils.
Note: This is an important step so the paint will take and not crack or wrinkle after it is sprayed on! I clean each spot 3 times lightly to assure all oils and dirt are gone. If you bear down too much the Acetone will remove all the paint. So be careful.

Also a nice painter's tarp on the floor and masking tape on the window and other spots catch the over spray and make for an easier cleanup!

Then I use Flame Proof 2,000 Degree flat black Header Paint from the auto parts store for the fire box.
Stove Bright Satin Black (Or Matelic Black for the newer stoves) for the outside.
Remember: This paint dries quick so 2 light coats are better than one heavy coat that has drips and runs!
See pic below.

*What do you do?*


----------



## Defiant (Jul 29, 2012)

Nothing  I have a new Harman


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 29, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Nothing  I have a new Harman


 
How old? Harmans need paint too?


----------



## Defiant (Jul 29, 2012)

The XXV is a 2011, my other Harmans original Invincible FS and older P-38, I always follow the procedures that you stated in your post each season and they always look brand new.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 29, 2012)

Defiant said:


> The XXV is a 2011, my other Harmans original Invincible FS and older P-38, I always follow the procedures that you stated in your post each season and they always look brand new.


 
Very Good. Taking good care of the stoves sure makes a Huge Difference in how long they last and how good they stay looking!

Anyone else do a little painting?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 29, 2012)

My Avatar shows my change. 

I painted the grill on the Classic Bay and painted the inside of the Firebox. Looks brand new!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My Avatar shows my change.
> 
> I painted the grill on the Classic Bay and painted the inside of the Firebox. Looks brand new!
> 
> View attachment 71052


Nice job Mad Dog


----------



## smoke show (Jul 29, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Anyone else do a little painting?


 
Nope.

But when I need it, Dexters the man.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 29, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Nope.
> 
> But when I need it, Dexters the man.



Dont matter if its wood or wood pellets.... 

Mama makes me keep it clean... She puts up with a lot of Chit. I just gotta make sure it looks nice when I do it.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Dont matter if its wood or wood pellets....
> 
> Mama makes me keep it clean... She puts up with a lot of Chit. I just gotta make sure it looks nice when I do it.


Rule #1, Keep Mama Happy


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My Avatar shows my change.
> 
> I painted the grill on the Classic Bay and painted the inside of the Firebox. Looks brand new!


 
Wow, very nice Dexter. Was that grill black before? What was the color you used to paint it?
Is it high temp Stove Bright paint?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah. It was black until 2 days ago. I used a Bronze/Gold High Temp Header Paint (HHT?).


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 30, 2012)

the ole P61 needs some cosmetic care......was thinking of sandblasting the thing and changing the color again....was Goldenfire Brown last year........


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 30, 2012)

There is a guy down the street from me that had a body shop/ chopper shop that took an Empress and chromed all the cast pieces, the entire thing. Looks like the Terminator...gotta get a picture of it next time I'm over.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 30, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> There is a guy down the street from me that had a body shop/ chopper shop that took an Empress and chromed all the cast pieces, the entire thing. Looks like the Terminator...gotta get a picture of it next time I'm over.


 
Where did your friend get his equipment for electroplating?

Yes, I would like to see the pics!

  I had some aluminum trim for a stove that I wanted to electroplate. There is a difference in setups for different materials. Not many shops around here do this anymore. There are some industrial companies here that only do high production runs for military or commercial parts. No small jobs.
There is one company that can do just about any type of electroplating for a price!
http://www.berkshireplating.com/

  You can also buy do-it yourself kits. However, alot of time and setup. All you need is a variable volt DC power supply, chemicals, electrodes and some pans.
The best place OnLine for those supplies is Caswell. A good setup still costs a few bucks.
http://www.caswellplating.com/elect...e-teflonr-electroless-nickel-kit-4-5-gal.html

In many cases you have to run the same piece thru twice to get better quality results.


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 30, 2012)

This is how mine looks this summer. The first picture is more accurate as to color of the "bricks".


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 30, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> This is how mine looks this summer. The first picture is more accurate as to color of the "bricks".


 
Very Nice!

Did you paint the steel fire back?

I painted a similar one on an Enviro EF-2i


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 30, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> There is a guy down the street from me that had a body shop/ chopper shop that took an Empress and chromed all the cast pieces, the entire thing. Looks like the Terminator...gotta get a picture of it next time I'm over.


 lol- fingerprint city! I like stainless appliances in the kitchen, but man, the fingerprints of the kiddos really look like heck there!


----------



## billb3 (Jul 30, 2012)

just flat black ?
No nose art or street racer flames ?


----------



## tinkabranc (Jul 30, 2012)

Have not had to paint the outside of either stove yet, but I do paint the brick panel in
my Advance now and then.  Looks better than the blah factory grey.

Posting an older pic as I don't know where I put the camera.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 30, 2012)

tinkabranc said:


> Have not had to paint the outside of either stove yet, but I do paint the brick panel in
> my Advance now and then. Looks better than the blah factory grey.
> 
> Posting an older pic as I don't know where I put the camera.


 
Very nice, I need to paint the brick panel in my Astoria.

*What color did you paint your fire brick panel?* Pic looks real good!


----------



## tinkabranc (Jul 30, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Very nice, I need to paint the brick panel in my Astoria.
> 
> *What color did you paint your fire brick panel?* Pic looks real good!


 

thanks

Used Stove Bright -   Copper for bricks,  Surf Sand for mortar

Gotta give the credit to imacman tho, he gave me the idea


----------



## Salty (Jul 30, 2012)

heat seaker that looks awesome, like new. What paint did you use for that? Was considering pulling mine and painting while it was clean.


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 30, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Did you paint the steel fire back?
> 
> I painted a similar one on an Enviro EF-2i


 
Thanks for the compliments, guys!

No, just the brick, side panels, and the trim pieces and the burn pot.

Salty, I just used Krylon high temp paint, like for a grill, etc. The brick paint does burn off, but the side trim doesn't get as hot, so the paint lasts.

I didn't paint the steel back, since the paint was for summer looks only, and I didn't want the paint smell inside. I'm not too worried about rust, since I sealed off the exhaust from the outside, and the house has AC for the really humid days. I will pull the brick out to see what's happened over the summer. I also figured that I can't get at the other side of the back, so it'll rust anyway, if it's going to.

I didn't seal the vent well last year, and had some rust in the stove. I did a better job this year. I sure don't want to lose the stove to rust!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 30, 2012)

tinkabranc said:


> thanks
> 
> Used Stove Bright - Copper for bricks, Surf Sand for mortar
> 
> Gotta give the credit to imacman tho, he gave me the idea


 
Awesome! ! ! Super Nice but please tell use?

How did you get the Surf Sand in the mortar?


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello

Fired it up tonight!


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 30, 2012)

Lookin' good! But it's too warm down here for a fire!


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 30, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Where did your friend get his equipment for electroplating?
> 
> Yes, I would like to see the pics!
> 
> ...


I don't know...wherever her chromes out his chopper parts I guess...I saw it in his chopper shop but it has since closed. He lives in Rehoboth though...I'll run into him again I'm sure


----------



## letsblaze (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats on my list of stuff to do when I clean it. Since I named her Percilla the pellet pig I think I might paint her light pink. lol


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 31, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> Lookin' good! But it's too warm down here for a fire!


 
I just wanted to make sure it worked! The heat coming out was hot!


----------



## DneprDave (Jul 31, 2012)

I would never paint my stove and ruin the patina of rust and scratches built up over many years of loving use. 

Dave


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 31, 2012)

DneprDave said:


> I would never paint my stove and ruin the patina of rust and scratches built up over many years of loving use.
> 
> Dave


 
Do you think this stove could use any paint?


----------



## DneprDave (Jul 31, 2012)

No, it is just starting to look good!

Dave


----------



## outback andy (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea, I do like a good paint job...


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 4, 2012)

hmm...howzabout a "rat rod" pellet stove?!


----------



## imacman (Aug 4, 2012)

As usual.


----------



## imacman (Aug 4, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> hmm...howzabout a "rat rod" pellet stove?!


That will be Krooser's stove.  He'll probably try to put wheels on it and run in the RumbleFest he's involved with:


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 4, 2012)

imacman said:


> As usual.


 
Hey Pete

Did you paint the firebrick copper and sand inbetween?
If so where did you get the paint? Did you use a brush for the mortar joints?


----------



## tinkabranc (Aug 5, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Awesome! ! ! Super Nice but please tell use?
> 
> How did you get the Surf Sand in the mortar?


 
Painted the whole thing the sand color, then taped off the mortar lines and painted the bricks.
The brick panel is all one piece.  Pic below prior to painting.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 5, 2012)

tinkabranc said:


> Painted the whole thing the sand color, then taped off the mortar lines and painted the bricks.
> The brick panel is all one piece. Pic below prior to painting.


 
Thanks tinkabranc


----------



## outback andy (Aug 5, 2012)

imacman, thats looking good...


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello

Any special masking tape? Did u cut the tape into strips?

Northline Express Order. Thanks Guys

*Stove Bright High Temp Paint - Copper*​5SA-8152​$12.90​Ordered: *1*​$12.90​*Stove Bright High Temp Paint - Surf Sand*
5SA-8158​$12.90​Ordered: *1*​$12.90​


----------



## imacman (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep, exactly what Tink said above as for the procedure to paint it.  I used Stove Bright.

As for the tape, I bought a roll of auto body painter's striping tape (blue, 1/4" or 5/16"... I forget which) at local auto body supply house.


----------



## letsblaze (Aug 5, 2012)

here are my before and afters from this year, first pic is how I bought it and ran it last year.





Sporting new paint Job.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 6, 2012)

letsblaze said:


> here are my before and afters from this year, first pic is how I bought it and ran it last year.
> 
> 
> Sporting new paint Job.


 
Wow, it looks brand new!

Good job!


----------



## imacman (Aug 6, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Wow, it looks brand new!
> 
> Good job!


Ditto!


----------



## letsblaze (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, not bad for and hours work sanding and prepping and 6 bucks in stove paint. I'm happy with how it turned out. I do wanna try something with the air grills on top though. Something like Dexter Day did with his and paint the glass trim the same color.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 7, 2012)

letsblaze said:


> Thanks guys, not bad for and hours work sanding and prepping and 6 bucks in stove paint. I'm happy with how it turned out. I do wanna try something with the air grills on top though. Something like Dexter Day did with his and paint the glass trim the same color.


 
Just mask around the grills to make it rectangular. Leave about as much space on the edge as the width of one of the slats in the grill. Then using high temp paint, paint the edge and grills silver or gold. That would be cool?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, you guys talked me into painting my firebox in the Astoria! Does look shabby after 3 seasons! Real Nasty!

Prep is the hardest part!
Just got some new Wire Wheels for the drill from the new Harbor Freight store in Hyannis!
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-wire-wheel-and-cup-brush-set-1341.html
So maybe with some Acetone and Elbow greese and these wire wheels I can make the paint stick? 

Now I need some pin striping masking tape!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello

Still cleaning the firebox and firebrick panel. Got more emery cloth at Home Depot and picked up some 0.7" wide Rust-Oleum orange masking tape from AutoZone auto parts store. It seems to be the exact width of the mortar joint so it should work. The firebrick is still dirty so I have to clean it a few more times with Acetone or Firebrick cleaner which I also purchased from the local hearth shop.


----------



## letsblaze (Aug 8, 2012)

no more posts till they include pics when you're finished. You keep blue balling us!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 8, 2012)

letsblaze said:


> no more posts till they include pics when you're finished. You keep blue balling us!



I agree....


----------



## smoke show (Aug 8, 2012)

ooouuuccchh


----------



## St_Earl (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm definitely painting the firebox next time.
not thrilled with the pam treatment.
though i will likely still use the pam in the exhaust duct after cleaning the combustion blower blades.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello

Ok guys, here are the final pics!

I painted the entire firebox and top heat exchanger baffles VHT Flame Proof 2,000 Deg F flat black.
Then painted the back of the fire brick flat black.

Then 1200 Deg F Stove Bright copper on the firebrick with the Surf Sand on the mortar!


----------



## tinkabranc (Aug 9, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok guys, here are the final pics!
> 
> ...


 
looks great!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice Don......... About time you refurb'd your own stove!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Nice Don......... About time you refurb'd your own stove!


 
You are so right Dexter, it sure needed it!

We had some copper in the tiles under it and in back of it. So Imacman was a great help in showing us what he did. Nice to see how it looks before you do it! Thanks again Pete!

Also have a friend that is going to drop his stove off at my house to refurb! Good to have a little experience first!

If I get time, I still want to replace the brass auger bushing. I want to take it out measure it and buy a generic plastic and brass cheap. Then see which works better!


----------



## joey70 (Aug 11, 2012)

Don looks great....I'm not there year painting the bricks may come next year


----------



## joey70 (Aug 11, 2012)

But I do have to change the seals and tune up going to read your old post about tunning up I remember reading them last year


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 11, 2012)

joey70 said:


> But I do have to change the seals and tune up going to read your old post about tunning up I remember reading them last year


 
Ok, Joey
Here they are:

Cutting your own Lytherm gasket!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/...lytherm-gasket-from-sheet.86680/#post-1119199

Wood Pellet Stove Yearly Cleaning - Convection Blower
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60351/

Wood Pellet Stove Yearly Cleaning - Exhaust Blower
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60251/


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello

Here is 2 more pics. The new colors go better with the new Decor, than the original Red Brick with White Mortar.

Click pics to enlarge:


----------



## imacman (Aug 11, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> ....So Imacman was a great help in showing us what he did. Nice to see how it looks before you do it! Thanks again Pete!.....


 
No problem....looks great Don!! I thought I was looking at my old Astoria for a second.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 11, 2012)

imacman said:


> No problem....looks great Don!! I thought I was looking at my old Astoria for a second.


 
Yes, except for the door trim!


----------



## letsblaze (Aug 13, 2012)

Insides all pretty now too!


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 13, 2012)

Anybody paint the exterior of a Harman? I would like to move my spare into the house for the shouldering but been told" no way your going to put a black stove upstairs". The living room has a very nice blue enamel  gas Dovre with custom hearth etc and I set the standard abit high


----------



## letsblaze (Nov 13, 2012)

Why wouldn't a harman take paint?
lol
Paint that dang thing and post pics!


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 14, 2013)

imacman said:


> As usual.


 
That looks good!


----------



## zrtmatos (Jan 14, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Do you think this stove could use any paint?


 Paint me, paint me That stove is screaming for a makeover. Can someone help? Oh, the humanity of it all! The Hindinburg didn't look that bad compared to this.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 14, 2013)

Nothing says pimp my stove like this.


----------



## imacman (Jan 14, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Nothing says pimp my stove like this.


Ahhhh....an oldie but a goodie.  I remember you pimpin that stove.  Eric, how many did you do like that?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 14, 2013)

imacman said:


> Ahhhh....an oldie but a goodie. I remember you pimpin that stove. Eric, how many did you do like that?


 

That was a limited edition.


----------



## imacman (Jan 14, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> That was a limited edition.


I assuming from that response that it was "limited" to 1.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 14, 2013)

You are correct


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 14, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Nothing says pimp my stove like this.


 
That stove would go well in the Red Light district!


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Anybody paint the exterior of a Harman? I would like to move my spare into the house for the shouldering but been told" no way your going to put a black stove upstairs". The living room has a very nice blue enamel  gas Dovre with custom hearth etc and I set the standard abit high



I just painted this Harman the original color - Mojave Red ! ! !
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/painting-the-stove-inside.112384/#post-1495031


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 11, 2013)

We solved the issue by getting a Italian Elena that had been used for one season off CL for $500. Gave its steel front a coat of forest green stove bright to go with the dining rooms paint scheme.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> We solved the issue by getting a Italian Elena that had been used for one season off CL for $500. Gave its steel front a coat of forest green stove bright to go with the dining rooms paint scheme.



Good Job!


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks, She thought so too.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> the ole P61 needs some cosmetic care......was thinking of sandblasting the thing and changing the color again....was Goldenfire Brown last year........



I went from GoldenFire Brown with a gold door to Satin black with a new Black door and nickel trim with Hopper Extension. Looks a little newer. LOL

Also threw in an Auto Ignition Upgrade Kit too!
Click to enlarge


----------

